#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-13
<leoquant> hoi commandoline het is mij niet gelukt swat te contacten over de invulling van het webteam, en omdat de oude serversituatie binnenkort gaat veranderen, heeft het ook niet veel zin denk ik. daarna zullen "we" de taken moeten afspreken wat het webteam betreft.
<leoquant> dus in de "nieuwe" situatie.
<commandoline> leoquant: prima.
<leoquant> as do : 19.30 staat er een vergadering gepland over de vorderingen van het serverteam. dat kun je dan eventueel volgen.
<commandoline> hmm, dat wordt krap als ik daarbij wil zijn. Maar anders zijn er de logs :)
<leoquant> commandoline, anders houd ik je op de hoogte
<commandoline> leoquant: ok, bedankt :)
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Rachelle knuff
<Rachelle> hoi MrChrisDruif  knufffffffff
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het?
<Rachelle> wel goed nu :)
<Rachelle> project zo goed als klaar :)
<Rachelle> hoi Cees
<MrChrisDruif> Goed om te horen...je ging gisteren net weg toen ik aankwam :P
<Rachelle> jep was aardig gaar gisteren
<MrChrisDruif> Kben ff ontbijten
<Rachelle> ik ben al verschillende uren op
<RawChid> leoquant:
<RawChid> over dat webteam he
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb ongeveer klokje rondgeslapen
<RawChid> En over die bugs die je vindt op de site
<RawChid> Het lijkt me beter om gewoon ff te wachten tot we over zijn en dat serverteam een beetje duidelijk is.
<RawChid> Er zijn sowieso plannen om een nieuwe website te maken. En dan gaan alle teksten ook op de schop lijkt me
 * Rachelle knuffelt MrChrisDruif  noges
<MrChrisDruif> :D
 * MrChrisDruif laat dat uiteraard niet onbeantwoordt
<Rachelle> ^_^
<Rachelle> ik ga maar eens de was doen en hier poetsen
<Rachelle> en dan verder met ander huiswerk :(
<MrChrisDruif> Doei allemaal
<Cees> leoquant, de Ubuntu-cd' s bevatten alleen vrije software; we moedigen het gebruik en het delen van vrije software graag aan. ;)
<Cees> wat klopt daar niet aan?
<Cees> De Virtuele Richard M. Stallman checkt op niet-vrije software (sudo apt-get install vrms)
<trijntje> haha, cool
<trijntje> 4 nonfree, dat valt best mee
<Cees> 4 teveel?
<Cees> grapje :)
<trijntje> nou, blijkbaar is unrar nonfree, daar kan ik wel zonder
<trijntje> en clustalx, een bioinformaticaprogramma
<trijntje> als ik die weg doe heb ik alleen nog mn drivers, conky en flash
<Cees> er is ook een unrar-free pakket
<Cees> ik vroeg het nav LP bug #796468
<trijntje> lijkt me een invalid bug, want er staat helemaal geen informatie bij
<trijntje> ik zou niet weten watvoor nonfree software op de live cd zit
<trijntje> niet flash, geen restricted drivers
<RawChid> Vroeger was het 100% free, is dat niet nog steeds zo?
<RawChid> Die restricted-extras kun je alleen downloaden, maar staan niet op de cd
<trijntje> en die mp3 ondersteuning mag volgens mij omdat het patent op mp3 verlopen is
<Cees> leoquant, All of the application software installed by default is free software (http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing)
<leoquant> kan dit via launchpad? : Fluendo multimedia codecs exists as commercial products because of software patents (required for decoding mpeg, mp3, etc) and silly-DRM removal laws (ie parts of DMCA, Digital Economy and ACTA) that stop you removing the CSS DRM on DVDs
<Cees> Zie ook https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/723831
<leoquant> decline or confirm
<Cees> kan wat via Launchpad? LP is niet voor discussie
<leoquant> zie decline or confirm
<Cees> ik wil de bug wel afwijzen, maar ben nieuwsgierig waarom de denkt dat het niet juist meer is.
<Cees> de = je
<leoquant> <trijntje> en die mp3 ondersteuning mag volgens mij omdat het patent op mp3 verlopen is : The MP3 format is or may be subject to certain patents, for both encoding and decoding. These patents are being actively litigated, so usage and development of programs related to the MP3 format is at your own risk. Consider using Ogg Vorbis, which is a free and higher quality alternative to MP3 (you just need to buy audio e
<leoquant> quipment more carefully).
<RawChid> Goeie dag dan
<OerHeks> :-)
<commandoline> en ook meer tweets :P
<commandoline> ho, sorry, verkeerde kanaal
<MrChrisDruif> Is dat zo? Willen we niet meer tweets van #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo ? ;)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-14
<StefandeVries> heej Rachelle
<Rachelle> hej StefandeVries
<Rachelle> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/75053/wetenschappers-maken-laserlicht-met-menselijke-cel.html   X-man?:p
<Rachelle> laat me aan cyclops denken
<Rachelle> http://frontpage.fok.nl/nieuws/448512/1/1/100/treinverkeer-utrecht-den-bosch-hele-middag-plat.html
<Rachelle> niet alleen treinverkeer:P  Daar gingen de tentamens :p
<Rachelle> gebroken bovenlijding? sure.  Heel DB centrum zat zonder stroom
<StefandeVries> Balen :P
<StefandeVries> DarkEra, o/
<StefandeVries> leoquant, o/
<leoquant> hoi
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif, o/
<StefandeVries> Jemig, drie mensen in vijf minuten komen binnen :P
<MrChrisDruif> Goed hé :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ik was maar ff weg
<MrChrisDruif> Rachelle knuff :D
<Rachelle> hoi CasW , DarkEra , leoquant en MrChrisDruif
<Rachelle> knufff MrChrisDruif
<CasW> Ha Rachelle!
<CasW> En anderen!
<Rachelle> StefandeVries ik baalde meer ervan dat mijn fiets kapot is
<MrChrisDruif> Is je fiets kapot?
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat blijkt hè..:P
<Rachelle> ja.  borgbout van mijn (trommel)achterrem is gesprongen :S
<Rachelle> heb de trommelrem meegedraait tot de kabel hem tegenhield
<Rachelle> heeft
<StefandeVries> ai, niet handig
<StefandeVries> Is het nog te repareren?
<DarkEra> StefandeVries, Rachelle o/
<Rachelle> jep, waarschijnlijk is wel de remkabel naar de eeuwige jachtvelden maar goed
<Rachelle> heb hem al naar de fietsenmaker gebracht
<Rachelle> losmaken, nieuwe kabel erop en weer zekeren. klaar
<Rachelle> waarschijnlijk ben ik meer kwijt aan arbeidsloon :p
<Rachelle> het is dat ik like 4 KM van thuis was anders deed ik het wel zelf
<StefandeVries> hmm
<StefandeVries> ik ga even voedselen
<MrChrisDruif> Een remkabel die gaat jagen...grappig
<DarkEra> StefandeVries, smakelijk
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, smakelijk
<CasW> Een remkabel met een vredespijp...
<Rachelle> :P beeldspraak
<Rachelle> die kabel is geplet tussen het trommelhuis en het frame dus ik ga er vanuit dat ie beschadigd is
<Rachelle> en met mijn remmen ga ik geen risico lopen
<MrChrisDruif> Remkabel met vredespijp staat me meer aan....een remkabel die de strijdbijl begraven heeft :P
<CasW> Een pacifistische remkabel die dieren geen pijn wil doen.
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry dat we even flauw doen Rachelle
<Rachelle> ik ben blij dat ie blokkeerde tijdens een remactie en niet onder het rijden..........
<StefandeVries> Alors, daar ben ik weer
<Rachelle> wb
<StefandeVries> dank je
<MrChrisDruif> Welkom terug
<StefandeVries> dank je, MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Geen moeite....het zijn maar woorden :)
<StefandeVries> met een boodschap
<MrChrisDruif> Het gaat inderdaad met de energie/boodschap die erachter zit :)
 * MrChrisDruif gaat weer naar orkest...tot later
<StefandeVries> tot later, have fun
<MrChrisDruif> Heey StefandeVries ! :D
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif! :D
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het?
<StefandeVries> Blij met m'n toetsenbord met achtergrondverlichting :)
<StefandeVries> En verder beetje moe, wat hoofdpijn..tijd om bed op te zoeken, lijkt me
<MrChrisDruif> Zou kunnen...
<StefandeVries> O ja, ik heb nog wat Python geschreven waardoor OPenBox af te sluiten is zonder sudo.
<StefandeVries> een pc met OpenBox, zo
<MrChrisDruif> Ik snapte je
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ben sinds vanavond de vaste basklarinettist =D
<StefandeVries> Nais :D
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, ben er erg blij om :D
<StefandeVries> Ik had vandaag les van een invaller. Fantastische man :)
<StefandeVries> Hyperactief, met een hart voor de piano en muziek, 65 jaar and still going strong..
<StefandeVries> ik ga naar bed, tot morgen :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-15
<erkan^> hey DarkEra
<DarkEra> hoi erkan^
<erkan^> ik ga nu slapen
<DooitzeCompaq> Goedemiddag
<OerHeks> middag Dooitze
<DooitzeCompaq> Alles goed?
<OerHeks> jups, want ik draai KDE
<OerHeks> en U ?
<DooitzeCompaq> ook goe
<DooitzeCompaq> oh, waarom gaat het daarom goed
<DooitzeCompaq> ?
<StefandeVries> hallo :D
<StefandeVries> hallo commandoline
<commandoline> hoi StefandeVries (ik val in herhaling :P)
<StefandeVries> :P
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Orgeltje
<RawChid> Een goede middag heeren van het goede mwanzo-leven!
<StefandeVries> Aye! :)
<StefandeVries> Heej MrChrisDruif
<RawChid> Weten jullie toevallig een programma waarmee je makkelijk de structuur van een website kunt maken?
<StefandeVries> (had je even over het hoofd gezien)
<StefandeVries> Nope, RawChid
<RawChid> Soort van diagram, flow tussen pagina's, etc
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries; Had je al gehoord van gisteren? Over basklarinet?
<StefandeVries> ja, je bent vast aangesteld. :)
<StefandeVries> blij mee zeker? :D
<commandoline> RawChid: potlood & papier ;), maar heb je 'Dia' al eens geprobeerd? Daarmee kan je allerlei diagrammen tekenen. Een hierop gespecialiseerd programma ken ik niet.
<RawChid> Dia is prut, oud en niet fijn :P
<RawChid> En ik moet iets digitaals hebben, omdat ik het moet delen en later weer aanpassen
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar was vergeten of ik het verteld had :D
 * RawChid gaat toch maar met MS Visio aan de gang
<commandoline> RawChid: lijkt me dan idd toch de beste optie...
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zou Dia of hoe heet die andere ookalweer aanraden
<RawChid> OO draw? ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik weet niet meer....maar Dia werkte best lekker, je moet er alleen mee weten om te gaan
<MrChrisDruif> En niet OOo Draw ;) LibO Draw ;)
<RawChid> Hehe, ohja
<RawChid> Nou, Visio werkt ook lekker, en dan zien mijn diagrammen er nog gelikter uit ook
<RawChid> BTW, Google Docs heeft ook een Tekenpakket. Werkt nog best mooi
<StefandeVries> Het orgel is voorzien van LED-strips. Nu ook spelen in het donker. :D
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<StefandeVries> het ziet er hightech uit, apst goed bij het orgeltje :)
<StefandeVries> wb MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-16
<RawChid> CasW, lees ik het goed dat ik afgelopen zaterdag een feestje heb gemist
<RawChid> Ter viering van de 5000e download van OpenTeacher
<CasW> Hmm? Nee, die is nu op 9 juli gepland
<RawChid> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/etalage/openteacher-overhoorprogramma-voor-linux/msg738751/#new
<CasW> (Goed dat je me eraan herinnert, volgens mij staat dat nog niet op het forum)
<RawChid> Ahzo
<CasW> Maar jij wil dat bijwonen? Leuk!
<RawChid> Dus 9 juli barsten de champagneflessen losch!? :P
<RawChid> Nou, denk niet dat ik erbij ben hoor. Ik heb niets met dat project van doen he
<RawChid> Waar is het? In Friesland?
<CasW> Ja :) Je mag het wel bijwonen, hoor, we zorgen er wel voor dat je met het project van doen krijgt :p
<CasW> Ja, het is in commandoline's huis
<CasW> (Burgum, vlak bij Leeuwarden)
<CasW> Wacht even, ik zal even een linkje sturen
<RawChid> :)
<CasW> Jammer, ik kan het linkje zo gauw niet meer vinden
<CasW> (Het was zo'n doodle.com-linkje)
<CasW> 2 en 9 juli kon het, we hebben besloten 9 juli te doen
<CasW> Maar jij wil wel komen?
<CasW> Kom anders vanmiddag maar even langs in #openteacher, dan zijn commandoline en hopelijk lordnoid ook wel online (ik ben zelf dan pas rond vier uur weer online)
<RawChid> Nou, ik denk niet dat ik helemaal naar Friesland kom daarvoor ;)
<CasW> Jammer :p
<RawChid> Ik ga wel pannenkoeken eten met #offtopic
<DarkEra> hallo leoquant :)
<leoquant> hoi DarkEra
<DarkEra> Enige info over de voortgang van het eventueel proberen operationeel te maken van het webteam voor 1 Juli? :)
<DarkEra> just curious
<leoquant> ik heb geen inzicht in die materie
<leoquant> behalve dat er nu erg veel druk op zit
<leoquant> voor 1 juli moet alles "over" zijn
<DarkEra> dat is ook waar. Drukke en spannende tijden
<DarkEra> en het is zo 1 Juli
<leoquant> afaik is er vanavond een meeting over dit
<leoquant> maar misschien is er geen nieuws
<DarkEra> we horen/lezen het wel dan :)
<leoquant> idd ツ
<leoquant> of we merken het op 1 juli...:)
<DarkEra> dat is ook een optie :P
<DarkEra> ik ben er even vantussen leoquant en de anderen. :)  Hallo MrChrisDruif en tot later :D
<leoquant> oki
<MrChrisDruif> Ciao DarkEra
<RawChid> Goede middag
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha
<leoquant> hai MrChrisDruif RawChid
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha leoquant
<RawChid> Dag heeren
<leoquant> dag Heer
<RawChid> Alles wel leoquant?
<leoquant> jaja, beetje ongerust, dat wel, en jij?
<MrChrisDruif> Leuk, de oude spelling :)
<RawChid> Met mij wel goed. Beetje druk, as usual :P
<RawChid> Vanwaar de ongerustheid?
<RawChid> Iets met een server?
<leoquant> tja idd
<leoquant> :P
<RawChid> Er wordt bijna elke een stukje voortgang gemaakt
<leoquant> goed te horen!
<RawChid> Ik vind wel jammer dat ik weinig kan doen. Had graag meer gedaan. Maargoed, niets aan te doen
<leoquant> misschien komt dat nog in een later stadium
<RawChid> Na 1 juli ;)
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> zoon geslaagd pff
<RawChid> Gefeliciflapstaart!
<RawChid> Waarmee eigenlijk? :P
<leoquant> ツ
<RawChid> Eindexamen?
<leoquant> vwo
<leoquant> ja
<RawChid> Nice, en nu?
<leoquant> iets met sterren
<leoquant> ik lieg niet...
<RawChid> Interessant
<RawChid> Sterrenkunde neem ik aan
<leoquant> yep
<RawChid> Ik wil nog steeds zo'n avondje telescopen kijken
<leoquant> kan ie zijn betahoofd op breken
<RawChid> Dat kan hier op de afdeling sterrenkunde
<leoquant> de raadsels van het Al
<RawChid> 1 keer per maand, mits heldere lucht
<RawChid> Gaat hij dat AL EEN doen? :P
<leoquant> ja er zijn weer verschillende richtingen in
<leoquant> gaat mij boven mijn pet
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> RawChid, er zijn mooie beelden van het heelal via youtube: hubble
<leoquant> nou ja, van het heelal....:)
<leoquant> van sterretjes
<RawChid> Ja zeker!
<RawChid> Ik heb ook wat van die docu's
<RawChid> "The Universe" enzo
<RawChid> En universe thourgh the eye of hubble ofzoiets
<RawChid> Heb getwijfeld om sterrenkunde als bijvak te doen, maar leek me te lastig op dat moment
<RawChid> Houd het nu liever als fun
<StefandeVries> heehoi
<CasW> Ha Stefan!
<StefandeVries> vanavond zingen bij een bruiloft?
<StefandeVries> ? > :D
<CasW> Ah, leuk :D
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Rachelle knuff
<Rachelle> hoi MrChrisDruif  knufff
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het?
<Rachelle> had je dat van adobe air gelezen?
<Rachelle> gesloopt door project :P  8,5 uur aan 1 stuk
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, iets over dat de ondersteuning daarvoor stopt?
<Rachelle> uhu
<Rachelle> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/75124/adobe-staakt-air-ondersteuning-voor-linux-desktops.html
<Rachelle> heeft het uberhaupt fatsoendelijk gewerkt dan? -_-'
<MrChrisDruif> Las het gister al op omgubuntu
 * MrChrisDruif doesn't give one damn bit one way or the other
<Rachelle> ik vind het niet gek dat het geflopt is.  Al het adobe spul werkt ruk op linux
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe...was ook een van de reacties bij omg
<Rachelle> was niet de mijne, maar was het er vol mee eens
<Rachelle> enige dat er bij mij op staat is de flashplayer
<Rachelle> de rest nooit geinstalleerd
<Rachelle> en flash ook alleen maar voor het deel op YT dat nog niet in HTML 5 is
<Ronnie>  http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=4543 (Here we go! wiki.ubuntu.com upgrade at 23:00 UTC) :D
<StefandeVries> DarkEra, o/
<DarkEra> o/
<StefandeVries> hoe gaat het?
<DarkEra> goed maar druk even
<DarkEra> brb.... even naar de chat bak switchen
<StefandeVries> wb
<DarkEra> thnaks
<DarkEra> euh
<StefandeVries> thanks? :P
<DarkEra> thanks
<StefandeVries> druk?
<DarkEra> fyptoutje
<DarkEra> ja, even wat druk hier
<StefandeVries> Oké :)
<DarkEra> kids vragen veel aandacht en vergen veel zorg ;)
<StefandeVries> niet nodig je te verantwoorden hoor ;)
<DarkEra> Thomas_de_Graaff, o/
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo :)
<StefandeVries> Hallo Thomas_de_Graaff :)
<DarkEra> hier gaat ook even wat tijd in zitten, ben de hele cd collectie van me om aan het zetten naar ogg
<StefandeVries> Ik ben m'n netbook kwijt. De accu ligt op m'n bureau. Maar d enetbook zelf is er niet.
<DarkEra> dat is vreemd
<StefandeVries> Ah, m'n vader had 'm gebruikt.
<StefandeVries> En omdat hij in GRUB voor de herstelmodus had gekozen, is de HDD leeg.
<StefandeVries> Fijn.
<Rachelle> ik ben koken doei doei
<DarkEra> Cola bottle on the run!
 * DarkEra zet de achtervolging in
<OerHeks> bowling ?
<DarkEra> dat toch niet
<DarkEra> onze oudste zette het op een lopen met de fles XD
<StefandeVries> Ho! xD
<StefandeVries> had ik al verteld wat de oudste van m'n informatica-/wiskundeleraar gedaan had?
<DarkEra> volgens mij niet :)
<StefandeVries> Hij was ineens z'n dochtertje kwijt bij de Aldi, net over de grens bij Sittard, en ineens horen ze via de intercom: "Geeerte Kunde, Kasse 3 wird für Sie geöffnet". Had ze bij kassa 3 op wat knopjes gedrukt, wijd lachend. xD
<DarkEra> LOL!!!
<StefandeVries> De caissière van 1 en 2 konden erom lachen, maar hij in eerste instantie niet. :P
<DarkEra> Dat moet ik even onthouden en natuurlijk in de gaten houden als wij ergens boodschappen gaan doen XD
<StefandeVries> Hou ze goed vast :P
<StefandeVries> biw
<DarkEra> wb
<StefandeVries> Ik ben een beetje melig geworden van een orgelstuk.
<StefandeVries> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN6me2Kkvp4&feature=related
<DarkEra> lol.... nice one :D
<StefandeVries> Ja..en ik speel het over 5 jaar wel eens voor xD
<DarkEra> daar hou ik je aan :P
<StefandeVries> doe maar niet:P
<StefandeVries> Zal ik eerst een eigen DDK-7 moeten krijgen
<StefandeVries> of kopen
<StefandeVries> Maar met die twee keybaords odner elkaar zal ik al wat meer kunnen doen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-17
<StefandeVries> meh
<StefandeVries> hoihoi
<Oer> :-)
<StefandeVries> Hè, verdorie, leoquant niet hier.. :(
<Oer> nope
<StefandeVries> ik ga
<StefandeVries> doeidoei!
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-18
<StefandeVries> heehoi
<StefandeVries> goedemrogen, leoquant
<leoquant> goedemrogen StefandeVries
<DarkEra> goe mo :)
<StefandeVries> DarkEra: van harte gefeliciteerd! :D
<leoquant> waarmee? ツ
<DarkEra> StefandeVries, dank je. Dat is nou echt tof. :)
<DarkEra> leoquant,  jaarwisseling :P
<leoquant> congrats DarkEra
<DarkEra> thanks :)
<leoquant> hoe weet die StefandeVries dat nu weer?
<StefandeVries> Magische krachten
<StefandeVries> ;)
 * DarkEra schuift de tafel me gebak, taart, koffie, thee, frisdrank en ook een tap het chat kanaal in
<leoquant> dank u
<leoquant> gewoon blijven zitten tot morgen
<DarkEra> hehehehe
<leoquant> want dan ben ik jarig :P
<DarkEra> serious?
<leoquant> yep
<DarkEra> Da's vetcool
<leoquant> te cool, want morgen was de bedoeling de tuin ook in bedrijf te nemen
<leoquant> het wordt 16 c....
<DarkEra> dat is natuurlijk wat minder prettig
<leoquant> heel jammer
<DarkEra> ach ja, berenvel aan en jut :P
<leoquant> ja, jassen aan, mutsen
<DarkEra> volk krijg ik niet denk ik dus het zal rustig blijven
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> ik word abraham: voila 34 lui
<DarkEra> wacht even... 50?
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> geen 60 nog
<StefandeVries> Zo :)
<DarkEra> dan ben ik 12 jaar jonger
<leoquant> ik ga mijn wikipage niet aanpassen, ik blijf nu voor altijd 49
<leoquant> uh, virtueel
<DarkEra> lol
<leoquant> dussss vandaag ook al een drukke dag hier hoor...
<StefandeVries> DarkEra: ook op beide fora zijn al enkele felicitaties gesignaleerd. ;)
<leoquant> beide?
<DarkEra> ik dacht al zoiets... :D
<leoquant> ah mint?
<DarkEra> yep
<DarkEra> welke is de andere dan?
<StefandeVries> Ubuntu NL en LMUBE
 * DarkEra is net wakker van een 4 uurtjes slapen
<DarkEra> Ubu NL heb ik nog niks gezien eigenlijk
<leoquant> ubuntu-nl is traag vandaag
<leoquant> offtopic dacht ik
<DarkEra> LOL!!! ik zie het, inderdaad wat vertraging
<leoquant> hee StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> hé leoquant
<StefandeVries> maar je wist toch al dat ik er was/ben? :P
<leoquant> waar halen jullie je stemapparaten eigenlijk?
<StefandeVries> Muziekhuis Dera in Heerlen
<leoquant> we willen gaan doe het zelfen
<leoquant> ok dank
<StefandeVries> Echt, als je een nieuwe vleugel of piano wilt raad ik je hem van harte aan
<StefandeVries> Hij is het omrijden waard
<leoquant> maar ik bedoel dus: het materiaal om zelf een piano te kunnen stemmen
<StefandeVries> Zoals hamers etc?
<StefandeVries> Dat weet ik zelf ook niet
<leoquant> het internet laat weinig los
<StefandeVries> Vaak kijken we wat erin zit, en bestellen dat dan nieuw
<leoquant> misschien eens vragen aan je ouders
<StefandeVries> Zou kunnen.
<leoquant> dat stemmen kost ons een fortuin nu
<StefandeVries> Een hele hoop trial and error kan ook helpen :)
<StefandeVries> Stemapparaten hebben we niet nodig, omdat m'n vader een absoluut gehoor heeft
<leoquant> ik bedoel de hardware, die "tangen met houten handgrepen etc
<StefandeVries> gereedschap?
<leoquant> ja
<StefandeVries> Dat lenen we van een pianostemmer in Heerlen
<StefandeVries> en soms ook van Dera
<leoquant> kijk....
<StefandeVries> Zeg dan wat je bedoelt.
<StefandeVries> hardware kan bij een piano tig dingen betekenen
<StefandeVries> gereedschap is..generiek :P
<StefandeVries> (gaat het hier toch weer over muziek hè..daar moeten we iets mee)
<leoquant> back later
<DarkEra> ok
<StefandeVries> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IbRQEsVhzA&feature=related
<StefandeVries> Kippenvel
<CasW> Gefeliciteerd, DarkEra! (Ik hoor het net in -offtopic)
<DarkEra> CasW, dank je
<DarkEra> StefandeVries, dit is mijn kippevel nummer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BSGdX7eNn4&playnext=1&list=PLD0E96A891F69C74F
<StefandeVries> duurt lang voor het op gang komt
<DarkEra> het zijn eigenlijk twee nummers in 1 Secrets/Far above The Clouds
<DarkEra> een andere mooie vind ik Forever Autumn van Jeff Wayne
<StefandeVries> hallo commandoline
<leoquant> hallo CasW en commandoline
<CasW> Hallo leoquant
<commandoline> hallo allemaal :)
<DarkEra> Hoi commandoline :)
<leoquant> commandoline, uit de laatste vergadering omtrent de serverovergang kwam niet veel nieuws. dus ook niet over de datum wanneer het webteam "los" kan gaan.
<leoquant> DarkEra, was bij die vergadering afgelopen di
<DarkEra> klopt
<commandoline> hmm, stom, helemaal vergeten. Nou ja, ik had die avond sowieso weinig tijd.
<leoquant> zelf wil ik dat de website inhoudelijk wordt bijgewerkt, veel achterstallig onderhoud
<leoquant> Ronnie`, is/gaat bezig met de nieuwe vormgeving van de site en zoekt dev's
<leoquant> uit mwanzo die zouden kunnen meehelpen
<leoquant> dat zijn dus twee dingen: inhoudelijk/vormgeving technisch
<leoquant> verder heb ik wat bugs gemeld via launchpad over de website
<leoquant> ene timo dook op om ze te patchen
<commandoline> mooi
<leoquant> zeker mooi, maar wie is dat?
<commandoline> de naam komt me wel bekend voor...
<leoquant> over bovenstaande dingen zit zeker een uitdaging
<commandoline> moet dat allemaal voor het overstappen naar de nieuwe host? Want dat is best veel werk...
<leoquant> dus wanneer anderen Ronnie`  willen bijstaan: you'r welcome
<leoquant> nee commandoline
<leoquant> daarna
<commandoline> ok, gelukkig. Ik dacht al :P
<leoquant> ik denk ook dat openid geimplementeerd gaat worden, later
<DarkEra> leoquant, ik ken maar 1 timo
<StefandeVries> Nunslaughter
<DarkEra> idd
<commandoline> ah, daar kende ik de naam dus van :P
<StefandeVries> :)
<leoquant> ok, ik kon vroeger ook als admin de website onder handen nemen, logisch dus
<leoquant> en nun is admin
<DarkEra> leoquant, dat dacht ik dus ook al ;)
<StefandeVries> hallo erkan^
<erkan^> hey StefandeVries
<erkan^> alles goed met je, StefandeVries ?
<StefandeVries> zeker, met jou? :)
<erkan^> ook prima, net thuis gekomen van nijmegen
<erkan^> zippo is erg blij dat ik gaf net een kauwstaaf aan hem
<erkan^> ik moet nog gaan koken
<erkan^> liefs gezonde eten :P
<leoquant> hannie misgelopen
<leoquant> treurig
<leoquant> eet smakelijk zippo en erkan^
<erkan^> thx leoquant
<leoquant> StefandeVries, goede bekomst
<StefandeVries> leoquant, huh?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-19
<StefandeVries> goedemiddag! :)
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Orgeltje
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<StefandeVries> Ik heb een idee voor een arrangement, dus ik ga Lilypond meteen installeren :P
<MrChrisDruif> Mooi zo, wat voor idee als ik vragen mag?
<StefandeVries> Een arrangement voor een orgelstuk naar piano
<StefandeVries> Liederen voor de Gemeentezang 538, om precies te zijn :P
<StefandeVries> Goed, ik pak de template erbij :)
<StefandeVries> heej MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Orgeltje
<StefandeVries> Lilypond vanmiddag geïnstalleerd, en nog steeds geen regel syntax getypt :(
<Rachelle> http://xkcd.com/249/ lol
<MrChrisDruif> Lekker bezig StefandeVries ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Die is inderdaad leuk Rachelle :), maar de meeste van xkcd kan ik wel waarderen :)
<Rachelle> schaken in de achtbaan :p
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad...."The ride was getting boring"
<Rachelle> :p
<MrChrisDruif> http://xkcd.com/876/
<Rachelle> lol
<MrChrisDruif> http://xkcd.com/557/
<Rachelle> nachtmerrie :p
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, inderdaad
<Rachelle> hoi hajour1 en DarkEra
<hajour1> hai Rachelle
<DarkEra> ollah Rachelle
<StefandeVries> Rechterhand ingevoerd. Mijn mijn, wat een ***
<StefandeVries> goedeavond DarkEra en hajour1 trouwens :)
<hajour1> hai StefandeVries
<hajour1> ook een goedeavond toegewenst
<DarkEra> haai? waar?! :P
<DarkEra> hoi StefandeVries :)
 * StefandeVries paast DarkEra het zout
<OerHeks> ~~~~~/\~~\o/~~~~~ haai
<DarkEra> XD
<DarkEra> StefandeVries, wat moet ik nu met zout?
<StefandeVries> je grapje minder flauw maken. :)
<DarkEra> vergeet de peper niet
<DarkEra> :P
<StefandeVries> Zo flauw was-ie niet :P
<DarkEra> LOL
<StefandeVries> Ik moet een intro improviseren..:\
<StefandeVries> Daar ben ik niet zo goed in.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-11
<StefandeVries> Cees, RawChid: waarvan akte.
<RawChid> StefandeVries: Ack
<leoquant> lang geleden exalt, alles in orde ツ
<exalt> Ja hoor :) druk met schoo
<exalt> ben enkel nog regelmatig in offtopic
<leoquant> mooi ツ
<StefandeVries>  En lastig is-ie.. :p
<MichaelTel> makkelijke oplossing: +q
<leoquant> +q? wasda?
<StefandeVries> Quieten.
<leoquant> ah
<leoquant> mute was dat vroegah
<StefandeVries> Grmbl
<StefandeVries> ;)
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> mute werkt nog hier
<leoquant> erg archaisch
<MichaelTel> StefandeVries is immuun voor +q :D
<StefandeVries> Logisch, met +v
<leoquant> voor meerdere dingen :P
<leoquant> das dan mooi, want unmute is stuk
<MichaelTel> Oh dus iemand met +v kan je dus niet het zwijgen opleggen?
<leoquant> met +V niet nee
<StefandeVries> +v/+V allebei niet.
<leoquant> binnen #freenode kent men mute niet meer, lees/hoorde ik net
<leoquant> in #freenode
<StefandeVries> Klopt.
<leoquant> ik ga dat script eens aanpassen nu
<leoquant> nee morgen
<RawChid> ;help
<Oer> Ja?
<RawChid> Vroeg me af hoe die MwanzoBot werkt
<StefandeVries> Allereerst al niet met een puntkomma voor de factoids.
<Oer> !help
<RawChid> Maar iets van !help bestaat dus niet...
<Oer> !info
<Oer> !mwanzo
<StefandeVries> Er bestaat een handleiding.
<StefandeVries> Even op de wiki kijken, dan vind je 'm vanzelf.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-12
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen leoquant.
<leoquant> morgen
<RawChid> Hallo
<RawChid> Lieve Mwanzovriendjes
<RawChid> leoquant: StefandeVries http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/steunpunten-hulpvragentipstrick%27s/msg825784/#msg825784
<RawChid> Ik zou niet weten hoe je steunpunt word. Ben ik nou scheel of is Vistaus weer lekker eigenwijs?
<StefandeVries> Dat laatste.
<StefandeVries> Business as usual.
<RawChid> StefandeVries: wat betreft ik zei van die mwanzobot...
<RawChid> (over IP-adressen) Wordt dat aangepast?
<StefandeVries> Ik heb toen ook gezegd dat ik het aan ging passen.
<StefandeVries> Alleen wordt dat begin augustus.
<RawChid> Dat was me ontgaan, oke
<RawChid> Ga je naar die zomerschool?
<StefandeVries> Ja, Conservatorium Maastricht.
<StefandeVries> Daar heb ik een full time baan aan, zeg maar, dus eerder dan augustus wordt het neit.
<RawChid> Waar is de code? Kan iemand anders helpen?
<RawChid> Ik zie een single point of failure ;)
<StefandeVries> Dat punt zie ik niet, want de code staat op Launchpad.
<StefandeVries> Maar de bot draait uit mijn communityserveraccount, dus tja. Tot die tijd is het even schipperen.
<StefandeVries> Maar ik ben tot augustus even heel egoïstisch, daarna doe ik alles wat jullie van me vragen, maar nú even niet.
<RawChid> Het heeft ook niet zulke haast
<RawChid> Het blijft vrijwillgerswerk he
<StefandeVries> Ja, maar dat betekent niet dat ik het daarom mag/moet laten liggen.
<StefandeVries> Wie a zegt..
<RawChid> Mja, persoonlijk vind ik dat je niets verplicht bent. Ook al heb je a gezegd
<StefandeVries> je schept verwachtingen.
<RawChid> Hoogstens ervoor zorgen dat 'iemand' verantwoordelijk blijft
<StefandeVries> Daar hoef je niet aan te voldoen, maar uiteindelijk verspeel je dan je vertrouwen bij anderen.
<RawChid> Oke, ik ga er even verder op in, maar meer in het algemeen dan in deze situatie met jou.
<RawChid> Als je zorgt voor vervanging, of een team van verantwoordelijken is er toch niets aan de hand?
<StefandeVries> het was ook niet m'n bedoeling om hier een discussie van te maken.
<StefandeVries> Want quite frankly, I don't care.
<StefandeVries> Ik doe het in ieder geval niet.
<RawChid> Begrijp me niet verkeerd, ik zei al dat ik vond dat er geen haast bij was.
<StefandeVries> Dat weet ik, dat las ik. ;)
<StefandeVries> Ik heb er destijds ook helemaal niet bij stil gestaan.
<StefandeVries> Je ziet parts/joins ook zo wel in het kanaal, maar voor online logs, inderdaad.
<RawChid> Kan gebeuren, doen onwetende notulisten ook wel eens met de logs van hun IRC-client
<StefandeVries> Ahem. Tsja. Helaas dan.
<StefandeVries> Ik ga het veranderen.
<StefandeVries> Misschien nog deze week maar ik kan niks beloven.
<RawChid> We zien het wel
<leoquant> RawChid, hoe kom je erbij dat de raad met minder leden uit de voeten kan?
<RawChid> Dat bedoel ik niet
<leoquant> deze ook: Maar het organisatievoorstel heb ik altijd iets te formeel gevonden. De formele opzet heeft er toe bijgedragen dat er een enorm aantal dingen democratisch en met overleg zijn doorgevoerd. Dat kan niet anders dan met een formeel orgaan. Dat overigens bij stemming een mandaat heeft gekregen van 2 jaar. Dat de opzet zo succesvol is gebleken blijkt uit de veranderingen binnen ubuntu-nl. Nu ze zijn doorgevoe
<leoquant> rd, en bekrachtigd, wil nog niet zeggen dan je een mandaat kunt doorbreken. Dat is erg onhandig.
<RawChid> Lijkt me beter dit soort dingen via de lijst te bespreken
<leoquant> gedaan
<Idroy> ey oh
<MichaelTel> Avond, Idroy
<Idroy> hoi MichaelTel
<RawChid> Ik heb aan een nieuw thema voor moinmoin gewerkt: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nl-documentatie/msg00009.html
<RawChid> Luckiboy: dit is de blauwdruk: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nl-artwork/+spec/new-moin-theme-ubuntunl
<Luckiboy> Die had ik gezien in je mail idd
<RawChid> Bij Related branches staat een link naar de code
<RawChid> Hier staat de code: https://code.launchpad.net/~rachidbm/ubuntu-nl-artwork/trunk
<Luckiboy> Die moet ik binnenhalen?
<RawChid> De code staat in een Bazaar repository op Launchpad
<RawChid> Om die binnen te halen moet je bzr installeren.. BEn je daar al bekend mee?
<Luckiboy> Ja, ik haal hem binnen nu
<RawChid> Oke, mooi.
<Luckiboy> Ik heb nu een map light-moin-theme
<RawChid> Mooi
<RawChid> Open auto-install.sh met een teksteditor
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, ben het helemaal vergeten te vertellen, maar die release party in Beekbergen was geslaagd :).
<Luckiboy> RawChid, oké, gedaan
<RawChid> Even kijken
<RawChid> Shit, ik zie al iets misgaan
<RawChid> In README staat hoe je het met de hand moet doen... Maar automatisch is makkelijker
<RawChid> Kun je anders een nieuwe lege map maken
<RawChid> In de Terminal daar heen gaan
<Luckiboy> is goed, doe maar wat veiliger is/stabieler
<Luckiboy> die bzr map mag weg nu?
<RawChid> En dan dit script uitvoeren
<RawChid> Ja die mag weg
<RawChid> Dit script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037634/   (copy pasten in Terminal moet ook werken
<Luckiboy> Kan je die map later nog verplaatsen? (Niet dat ik nu iets kies en daar straks aan vast zit)
<RawChid> Ja
<Luckiboy> Oké, want ik heb hem nu in downloads maar ervaring leert dat ik dat niet heel fijn vind
<RawChid> Zolang moinmoin en het thema maar naast elkaar in die map staan (dat gaat het script voor je doen)
<Luckiboy> ok, duidelijk
<Idroy> hmmm, ik ben benieuwd wat je ervan gemaakt hebt, ik bekijk het straks denk ik ook even ;)
<RawChid> Voor het oog is het niet zo bijzonder Idroy :P Lijkt erg op wiki.ubuntu.com
<Idroy> Alsnog ben ik nieuwsgierig :P
<Luckiboy> Ok RawChid, script uitgevoerd, op naar de tweede stap :)
<RawChid> Als het goed is vertelde de laatste regel jou hoe je de moinmoin moet starten
<Luckiboy> RawChid, ik krijg een error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037651/
<RawChid> GA es naar die map
<RawChid> cd /home/luc/Downloads/MoinMoin/ubuntu-nl-wiki/moin-1.9.4/
<RawChid> En doe dan: python wikiserver.py
<RawChid> Oh wacht, heb je al iets draaien op localhost:8080?
<RawChid> Kijk eens op http://localhost:8080
<Luckiboy> ik probeer het even
<Luckiboy> hmm, hoe doe je dat? :P
<Idroy> In je browser naar dit adres gaan: http://localhost:8080
<RawChid> CTRL+klik op die URL? :P
<Luckiboy> Ik krijg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037665/
<Luckiboy> lijkt erop dat het nog op jou naam is ingesteld :P
<RawChid> Hmm, inderdaad
<RawChid> Even checken
<RawChid> Daarom is het goed dat iemand anders het test :D
<RawChid> Kun je even het bestand wikiconfig_local openen, in de map light-moin-theme
<RawChid> Die kan bijna leeggemaakt worden. Als ie er zo uitziet is het voldoende: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037669/
<Luckiboy> ok
<RawChid> Ik ga de fixes straks doorvoeren
<Luckiboy> en dan nog een keer python ............
<RawChid> Dan weer starten inderdaad
<RawChid> Fingers crossed...
<Luckiboy> hmm, zelfde error, adress already in use
<RawChid> Dan is poort 8080 al in gebruik door iets
<Luckiboy> browser?
<RawChid> JE kunt zien wat met het commando: lsof-i:8080
<RawChid>  lsof -i:8080
<RawChid> (spatie)
<Luckiboy> command not found
<RawChid>  lsof     -i:8080
<Luckiboy> ik moet even weg, plaats hier net zoals gister alles maar neer, ik lees het straks wel
<RawChid> Als je iets ziet, kill dan dat process (nummer staat onder PID)
<RawChid> Dus dan doe je: kill -9 PID
<RawChid> Stel onder PID staat 1234
<RawChid> kill -9 1234
<RawChid> En dan probeer je moin weer te starten.
<RawChid> Ik ga zo ook weer. Succes
<RawChid> ps. alles is op eigen risico :P
<Cees_> RawChid, wikiconfig_local.py bevat nog een harde verwijzing naar je home directory
<RawChid> Klopt, heb het zojuist aangepast en gepushed.
<RawChid> https://code.launchpad.net/~rachidbm/ubuntu-nl-artwork/trunk
<OerHeks> :-)
<StefandeVries> :)
<Cees_> RawChid, nu gefixed :)
 * Cees_ leest nu terug en ziet dat dit al eerder aan de orde was ;)
<Luckiboy> ping RawChid
<Luckiboy> Ik heb het commando pyhton wikiserver.py uitgevoerd, ik krijg de output 2012-06-12 21:39:16,552 INFO MoinMoin.log:126 using logging configuration read from "/home/luc/Downloads/MoinMoin/ubuntu-nl-wiki/moin-1.9.4/wikiserverlogging.conf"
<Luckiboy> 2012-06-12 21:39:17,511 INFO werkzeug:116  * Running on http://localhost:8080/
<Luckiboy> Maar verder gebeurt er niets
<Idroy> dan moet je nu naar het adres http://localhost:8080/ in je browser gaan
<Cees> RawChid, de Include(documentatie_topbar) is in het nieuwe thema te breed geworden
<Luckiboy> ah, ok, bedankt Idroy
<Idroy> Luckiboy, geen probleem :)
<Luckiboy> Moet je hier trouwens net zoals met het forum toentertijd een nieuw account maken?
<Luckiboy> Cees of RawChid
<Luckiboy> Ok, laat maar, ik heb het al gevonden, en gedaan
<Luckiboy> RawChid, mijn hele documentatie topbar verschijnt niet op een pagina, is dit een bug of heb ik dat alleen?
<Cees> Luckiboy, documentatie topbar verschijnt hier wel maar is te breed.
<Cees> je moet de topbar zelf wel kopieeren
<Luckiboy> Oh, geen <<Include(Documentatie_topbar)>> ??
<Cees> wel en documentatie_topbar kopieeren
<Cees> als zogenaamd een artikel
<Luckiboy> Ah
<Luckiboy> Dat is niet heel handig
<Cees> dat is het inrichten van de test-omgeving... :p
<Luckiboy> Ok, ik heb nu <<Include(Documentatie_topbar)>> en daaronder documentatie_topbar, maar ik krijg nog steeds niks te zien?
<Cees> pagina's met nog bruine schermafbeeldingen zien er niet uit in het nieuwe thema!
<Luckiboy> oh, die topbar
<Cees> je moet eerst een nieuwe artikel aanmaken met de naam documentatie_topbar (geen hoofdletters)
<Cees> ook in de include geen hoofdletters
<Luckiboy> ah op die fiets
<Cees> in het nieuwe artikel documentatie_topbar kopieer je het orgineel (Meer acties: ruwe tekst)
<Luckiboy> Hij valt idd uit de pagina, staat wel een beetje slordig idd
<Luckiboy> Cees, waar kan je bugs doorgeven dan? Aan het Artwork team?
<Luckiboy> (Ronnie)
<Luckiboy> Ik ga naar bed, tot later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-13
<Idroy> ey oh
<StefandeVries> Hoi Idroy
<Idroy> hey StefandeVries
<RawChid> 23:26:37 <+Luckiboy> Cees, waar kan je bugs doorgeven dan? Aan het Artwork team?
<RawChid> Luckiboy, doe anders maar hier of naar mij via PM
<RawChid> Ik heb jou nog geen bugs horen noemen namelijk
<Luckiboy> Ok, nee ik wou het alleen even weten
<Luckiboy> voor als
<RawChid> In de blueprint staat bijv. dat de huidige/oude pagina's nog nagelopen moeten worden qua design/kleuren
<RawChid> Per mail naar de lijst van docu team kan ook
<Luckiboy> Daar heb ik persoonlijk niks van gemerkt
<Luckiboy> Ik geef ze per mail wel door
<Luckiboy> Met een CC naar Ronnie dan?
<RawChid> Neuh, hoeft niet.
<Luckiboy> Ok
<RawChid> Als hij het graag wil weten abonneert ie zich maar op de lijst :P Denk dat die jonge druk genoeg is
<RawChid> Hij was hiermee begonnen, daarom heb ik hem soms in de CC staan
<Luckiboy> Ok, prima
<Luckiboy> Worden wijzigingen met het testen trouwens lokaal opgeslagen (in je eigen MoinMoin map)
<RawChid> Ja
<Luckiboy> Ok, dank je
<Luckiboy> In de kleuren zie ik in ieder geval geen verschil met ubuntu-nl.org
<Luckiboy> RawChid, een kleine bug mbt het uiterlijk, rechtsboven valt de knop titels uit het vlak
<Luckiboy> screenshot: http://tinypic.com/r/o1e7t/6
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, Luc wel
<corewilllem> h
<corewilllem> ja hoor luckiboy
<RawChid> Luckiboy: bedankt
<RawChid> Wel apart, want die balk hoort eigenlijk helemaal door te lopen
<RawChid> Net zoals op het forum en de website...
<RawChid> Die balk is bij mij over de hele breedte.
<RawChid> Luckiboy, hoe zit dat bij jou op het forum of website bijv. ?  Ook hele breedte?
<RawChid> Zo ziet het er bij mij uit Luckiboy: http://i49.tinypic.com/qx7wao.png
<RawChid> Titles moet "Zoek" worden ;)
<Luckiboy> <RawChid> Luckiboy, hoe zit dat bij jou op het forum of website bijv. ?  Ook hele breedte? -> Ja hele breedte idd http://tinypic.com/r/28alpx3/6
<RawChid> Bij forum is dus wel de hele breedte?
<Luckiboy> Ja idd
<RawChid> Welke browser gebruik je?
<Luckiboy> Firefox 13.0
<RawChid> Weird, ik ook.
<RawChid> En je hebt gezien hoe het er bij mij uitziet..
<Luckiboy> Heb je dat misschien geupdate
<RawChid> Cees, is bij jou het menu ook over de hele breedte?  Net zoals bij mij: http://i49.tinypic.com/qx7wao.png
<Luckiboy> Want ik heb nog de versie die je me eergisteravond gaf
<RawChid> Nee, was vanaf het begin al zo... En volgens mij ligt het aan jou, want als ik een 'verse' install doe is het ook bij mij goed.
<RawChid> Je kunt makkelijk een update doen door:
<RawChid> 1. Ga naar de map light-moin-theme
<RawChid> Doe: bzr update
<RawChid> Ohnee, dat werkt nu ook niet meer. Never mind
<RawChid> Ik moet zo weg
<RawChid> Laat anders maar ff zitten....
<Luckiboy> ok
<RawChid> Fijne avond!
<Luckiboy> RawChid, ik heb het thema opnieuw opgehaald en geplaatst, via bzr branch lp:ubuntu-nl-artwork/light-moin-theme, maar ik heb nog steeds die dat niet-afgemaakt stukje pagina
<Cees> RawChid, nieuwe GeschiktVoor macro is niet afhankelijk van een ingesteld thema.
<Cees> zo kan het niet als optioneel (test-)thema worden aangeboden
<smile-busy> bye :)
<RawChid> Cees: oke, maar als je de GeschiktVoor-macro niet vervangt, blijft ie hetzelfde. Lijkt mij niet zo'n probleem...
<RawChid> De macro staat nu nog los van het thema.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-14
<Cees> RawChid, geen probleem, een opmerking. ;)
<RawChid> Oke, goede opmerking :)
<RawChid> Was bij jou het menu trouwens ook over de hele breedte?
<Idroy> Johanvd, ik heb een tijdje terug Ronnie zijn forum thema branch met trunk gemerged, zaten een paar kleine aanpassingen aan. Het maakt net een paar dingetjes wat duidelijker, die oranje headers zijn nu eigenlijk all-caps en de poll layout is ook verbeterd
<Idroy> en de grijze vlakken van een bericht hebben nu een donker randje
<Idroy> misschien is het de moeite waard om het op het forum toe te passen :P
<Luckiboy> Ik zie dat er voor a.s. dinsdag een vergadering mwanzo staat gepland, wat wordt daar eigenlijk zoal behandeld?
<Luckiboy> *a.s. woensdag
<Luckiboy> En moet ik daar bij zijn?
<MichaelTel> Ik weet niet wat de agendapunten zijn
<Luckiboy> Even op de wiki kijken ;)
<MichaelTel> En chef Mwanzo is al weg ;)
<Luckiboy> Ja, ik was net te laat :'(
<Luckiboy> Hmm, op het loco portaal staat nog niks :(
<MichaelTel> Even afwachten dan maar
<Luckiboy> ping me even als hij er is en ik het niet door heb ;) (dat is vaak gebeurd)
<MichaelTel> Dat wordt lastig, als ik morgen op mijn werk zit en leoquant komt online :P
<Luckiboy> leoquant is nooit 's avonds online?
<Luckiboy> he timo^
<timo^> dag Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> weet jij misschien wat er in de mwanzo vergadering van a.s. woensdag wordt behandeld?
<timo^> de voortgang
<timo^> als niemand enige agendapunten inbrengt
<Luckiboy> ah, oke
<smile-busy> bye! :)
<Luckiboy> He foss
<Luckiboy> Bent u nieuw hier?
<RawChid> Ahja, volgende week woensdag is er een vergadering. http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2012-06-20
<RawChid> Luckiboy: bekijk de agenda's/notulen van vorige vergaderingen als je precies wilt weten wat er besproken wordt O:P
<Luckiboy> Ok, bedankt voor het antwoord ;)
<Luckiboy> RawChid, jij bent ook aanwezig?
<RawChid> Weet ik nog niet, komt me niet zo goed uit eigenlijk
<RawChid> In het begin was ik er altijd bij.. Nu weet ik eigenlijk zelf niet zo goed wat er besproken moet worden. De agenda is ook nog steeds leeg.
<Luckiboy> Heeft niemand ideeën?
<RawChid> Het is wel handig om eens in de zoveel tijd iets te bespreken. Maar als niemand iets te zeggen heeft....
<RawChid> We hebben ook een mailinglijst. Daar reageert leoquant ook op. Misschien wil je daar iets aankaarten?
<Luckiboy> Ik heb niet echt een idee hoor, het was een vraagje?
<Luckiboy> Maar ik zal erover nadenken
<Luckiboy> Brand los, fosso
<Luckiboy> foss, excuseer
<foss> zit ik erop?
<RawChid> Geen slechte vraag Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> Ja, is goed foss
<RawChid> Het is nu een beetje rustig in Mwanzo
<RawChid> Dag foss, welkom
<foss> zometeen niet meer
<foss> grepke
<Luckiboy> foss, om te beginnen, heb je al op de wiki-pagina gekeken? ;)
<foss> ja
<Luckiboy> Had je al iets in gedachten?
<foss> Laat ik beginnen met dat ik superblij ben dat ik op Ubuntu ben overgestapt
<Luckiboy> Kijk, daar zijn we sowieso blij mee
<ertai_NL> :D
<Luckiboy> Hoe meer zielen, hoe meer vreugd :D
<MichaelTel> En ik zit er al met mijn 5 persoonlijkheden ;)
<foss> Wat ik bijzonder vind is dat het toegankelijk is voor mensen met een kleine beurs
<RawChid> Dus je bent een tevreden gebruiker van FOSS foss? :P
<foss> Que?   begrijp ik niet.
<Luckiboy> Free Open Source Software ;)
<foss> foss is een verbastering in mijn klein dialect van mijn achternaam
<foss> vandaar
<RawChid> Haha, oke.
<Luckiboy> Geinig, je had het zelf niet eens door :)
<foss> ik wist niet dat het nog wat anders betekende
<foss> maar nu wil ik het wel even weten...duss?
<RawChid> Maar Ubuntu is dus een soort van FOSS
<RawChid> 21:23:19 <+Luckiboy> Free Open Source Software ;)
<RawChid> Afkorting ^
<foss> grappig,...
<RawChid> Ik moet weg nu. Doeg, en misschien tot een volgende keer.
<foss> tot ziens
<Luckiboy> foss, heb je al op de wiki gekeken welke richting je aanspreekt?
<Luckiboy> doei RawChid
<foss> hoe bedoel je...welke richting...
<Luckiboy> Documentatie, promotie, etc
<ertai_NL> ontwerpen?
<MichaelTel> vertalen
<foss> heb je toevallig mijn site gezien?
<Luckiboy> over FOSS? :)
<foss> het lijkt me verstandig dat ik me dan in mijn eigen dicipline hou
<ertai_NL> foss: daarom ontwerpen van materiaal?
<ertai_NL> flyers/website/stickers..
<Luckiboy> ah, je bent ontwerper
<Luckiboy> Artwork?
<foss> ik noem waar wat...waar jullie steun kunnen gebruiken  http://rogervaessen.blogspot.de/
<foss> neem de tijd..
<Luckiboy> Ik zoek even wat op foss
<Luckiboy> Kijk eens op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork, spreekt dat je aan?
<foss> ik kijk even
<foss> even aandacht aan bsteden...5 min.
<Luckiboy> Neem de tijd, graag zelfs :D
<foss> mooi!
<Luckiboy> En? Zit er wat tussen?
<foss> natuurlijk zit er wat tussen..
<Luckiboy> Het jammere is alleen dat er nu niemand van het artwork team is...
<Luckiboy> Of wacht, RawChid natuurlijk, het manusje-van-alles :P
<Luckiboy> ping RawChid
<Luckiboy> Of die was weg?
<foss> ik betrap mezelf op een houding aan de ene kant: eigenlijk ben ik net met Ubuntu aan de gang..ik hou het voorlopig liever klein want hoe groter hoe moeilijker.....aan de andere kant het tegenovergestelde..ben nogal teleurgesteld in de wereld van de commercie waar ik vandaan kom...anderszeids zou ik niets liever willen
<MichaelTel> Hij was weg
<Luckiboy> MichaelTel, ik merk het
<foss> ben er nog
<MichaelTel> Om 21:25 zei hij het ook ;)
<Luckiboy> foss, maar RawChid niet
<Luckiboy> foss, je kan een mailtje sturen naar de mailinglijst van het team, misschien of je een kleine opdracht kan krijgen
<Luckiboy> Of hou het board Artwork op het forum in de gaten, daar mogen ook nog wel eens opdrachten verschijnen
<foss> hoe moet ik zo een mail invullen?
<foss> en waar naartoe?
<Luckiboy> moment, ik zoek het op
<Luckiboy> ubuntu-nl-artwork@lists.launchpad.net
<foss> wat zal ik dan mailen?..mijn beschikbaarheid en portfolio?
<Luckiboy> Vertel in het mailtje wat je interesses zijn, ervaring, eventuele opdracht waar je aan mee zou willen werken...
<Luckiboy> En natuurlijk algemeen wat over jezelf, dat lijkt me ook wel handig ;)
<foss> kee, ga ik doen...dan snap je misschien ook waarom ik het belangrijk vind om die twee beeldschermen te laten functioneren...maar als je het niet erg vind wil ik het daar nu niet meer over hebben...zie ik morgen wel weer...beetje dislectisch..
<foss> en wat is jullie functie/bijdrage in het geheel?
<Luckiboy> Van Ubuntu-NL?
<Luckiboy> Of van mij als individu?
<foss> wat je wilt
<foss> jouw bijdrage dan maar even
<Luckiboy> Ok, dat is ook wel wat korter, dat is fijn :D
<foss> ik luister
<Luckiboy> Ik maak deel uit van het documentatieteam van Ubuntu-NL, en het Mwanzo-Team.
<Luckiboy> Verder geef ik ook support op het forum en op irc
<foss> ben aandachtig....
<Luckiboy> Wat wil je specifiek weten?
<Luckiboy> Anders wordt het weer een beetje breed
<foss> ik heb begrepen dat ubuntu nl. een grote speler is
<foss> binnen u dan
<foss> ubuntu
<Luckiboy> Ja, min of meer wel ja
<foss> misschien vanwege de relatie met süd Africa
<Luckiboy> Als je echt geïnteresseerd bent in mijn verhaal, kijk eens op https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Luckiboy (engels)
<foss> en de expansie drijfveer van nl
<Luckiboy> Met meerdere mensen
<foss> ga ik nu de tijd voor nemen...misschien is het ok als ik even ga lezen en dat we morgen weer contact opnemen.
<Luckiboy> foss, even nog over dat mailtje
<foss> ik luister
<Luckiboy> Ik wil je best wel helpen met de taalfouten uit je brief te halen
<foss> hahaa
<foss> is dat belangrijk?
<Luckiboy> Ik betwijfel het, als je zegt dat je dyslectisch bent
<foss> dan stuur ik je de concept text....waarnaartoe?
<Luckiboy> Staat op de wiki, hierboven genoemd
<Luckiboy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Luckiboy
<foss> ga ik doen. Dank voor je aandacht en ik ga er morgenvroeg meteen werk van maken...ga nu even in de tuin zitten...hartstikke bedankt!!
<Luckiboy> Graag gedaan, blij dat je zo enthousiast bent!\
<foss> Groeten van een expat uit Germania....al had ik gisterenavond wel de pest in NL-DE  1-2
<Luckiboy> groeten terug :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-15
<Luckiboy> He leoquant
<leoquant> hallo Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> Ik zie dat er a.s. woensdag een vergadering Mwanzo staat gepland?
<Luckiboy> Wat wordt daar zoal behandeld, ik heb zo'n vergadering nog nooit bijgewoond
<leoquant> Luckiboy, ik moet er naar kijken nog
<leoquant> iedereen kan punten toevoegen
<leoquant> meestal komt het neer op een korte terugblik/evaluatie
<Luckiboy> Ok, ik zal nadenken, waar kan je punten inbrengen? Hier, op de mail, wiki?
<leoquant> op de intern. agenda
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2012-06-20
<leoquant> ook
<Luckiboy> ok, is goed, zal gaan nadenken
<leoquant> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-nl/377/detail/
<leoquant> ok dank ツ
<Luckiboy> Ik denk dat ik wel een punt heb, ik zet hem even (goed geformuleerd) op de wiki
<Luckiboy> Oh, is er ook onderhoud aan de wiki? Ik kom er niet meer in
<Luckiboy> leoquant, ik dacht aan het agendapunt: "Gebied waarop leden verworven worden uitbreiden. Meeste leden komen nu (actief) in contact met Mwanzo via IRC, nadenken over hoe we dit contactgebied kunnen uitbereiden?
<leoquant> goed idee
<Luckiboy> Zodra de wiki weer bereikbaar is zet ik het erop
<leoquant> serveronderhoud idd
<RawChid> Luckiboy: mooi punt
<Luckiboy> leoquant, ik heb het nu net zo neergezet als bij de voorgaande vergaderingen, moeten vaststellen notulist etc. ook erin komen te staan?
<RawChid> leoquant, heb jij nog iets te bespreken?
<RawChid> Ik probeer erbij te zijn woensdag, maar wordt een beetje lastig...
<leoquant> Luckiboy, ik moet er nog naar kijken
<Luckiboy> Ok
<leoquant> het is zelfs niet zeker of ik de meeting bijwoon. ik heb die dag veel te doen
<Luckiboy> Oei, succes
<leoquant> ik weet nu niet of ik wordt ingepland
<Luckiboy> Maar als jij er niet bent, leoquant , wie gaat dan de meeting voorzitten
<Luckiboy> ?
<leoquant> (voor onderzoek)
<leoquant> ik hoop dan toch dat er iemand opstaat om dat te doen
<leoquant> maandagmiddag weet ik meer
<Luckiboy> Ok, als het niet anders kan kan ik ook voorzitten
<RawChid> Sterkte leoquant
<RawChid> OKe, ik ben weer weg voor vandaag
<Luckiboy> Doei RawChid
<Luckiboy> leoquant, heb je nog een speciale vlag nodig om te voorzitten, of kan in principe iedereen dat?
<leoquant> Luckiboy, iedereen kan voorzitten
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> doe maar eens #startmeeting Luckiboy
<StefandeVries> Puntkomma.
<leoquant> sorry StefandeVries idd
<leoquant> :/
<Luckiboy> NU?
<StefandeVries> 't Is nig vroeg hè. :P
<leoquant> ja probeer eens
<Luckiboy> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is Luckiboy. Het kengetal is 5618780784200
<Luckiboy> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op:
<MwanzoBot> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot/log5618780784200.html
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Welkom bij Ubuntu NL Mwanzo | Nieuw? Typ !over | Dit kanaal wordt gelogd, zie !logs | Regelmatig worden hier workshops georganiseerd. Zie ook !workshops
<StefandeVries> vergeet ;endmeeting zometeen niet
<Luckiboy> done
<leoquant> voila
<StefandeVries> ik ga weer pianeren
<Luckiboy> ok, dat is wel makkelijk
<leoquant> zie je Luckiboy
<leoquant> ツ
<Luckiboy> Ok, als jij niet kan, sta ik paraat, dan weet je dat :)
<leoquant> zo'n meetingbot is goud waard
<Luckiboy> Idd
<leoquant> super Luckiboy , maar jullie horen het maandag avond wel
<Luckiboy> Ok
<StefandeVries> Lees ook de pdf-handleiding even door
<Luckiboy> heb ik gedaan
<Luckiboy> sterkte nog een keer, leoquant
<leoquant> dank u ツ
<StefandeVries> En jullie komen volgend jaar allemaal mee naar het conservatorium.
<StefandeVries> Ik wil die MwanzoBand in actie hebben. :D
<Luckiboy> he foss
<smile> bye! :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-16
<MichaelTel> Goedemiddag leoquant. Bedankt voor de aanpassing :)
<MichaelTel> leoquant, je weet dat de services zo offline gaan?
<RawChid> Oh noes!
<leoquant> ooo
<StefandeVries> Nee!
<StefandeVries> En nu?!
<MichaelTel> Geen ops hier :)
<StefandeVries> O noes!
<leoquant> problemen!
<MichaelTel> hmm een echo maar dan zeer vertragend.. Ongeveer 9 minuten :D
<MichaelTel> Oh wacht, we hebben MwanzoBot nog als op
<RawChid> Ach, wat maakt het toch ui
<RawChid> t
<RawChid> 't is niet dat de wereld instort :P
<MichaelTel> Niet? Oh gelukkig maar ;)
<leoquant> MichaelTel weer op +V?
<leoquant> na uw donatie aan freenode?
<MichaelTel> yep tnx. Ik had het maar even nagevraagd in #freenode hoe het zat. Nathan Handler heeft me geholpen
<leoquant> handler himself??!!
<leoquant> de grote ubuntu/freenode op
<RawChid> He handled it
<leoquant> lol
<MichaelTel> lol RawChid
<MichaelTel> Aardig van hem toch?
<leoquant> zekur!
<MichaelTel> Binnen een uur had ik antwoord. Dat had ik niet verwacht, aangezien ik mijn vraag laat in de middag stelde.
<MichaelTel> Ik had eerder verwacht, dat ik de volgende dag wel een antwoord zou krijgen.
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> maar men geeft graag zulke cloaks
<MichaelTel> Dat merk ik :)
<leoquant> zo
<MichaelTel> Dat is snel
<leoquant> klaar denk ik
<leoquant> kwam christel met een mesage?
<leoquant> s
<MichaelTel> ff zoeken, want ik zie nu een leegloop aan Staff daar
<leoquant> ok
<OerHeks> en ze komen weer terug
<MichaelTel> Hmm enige verschil is dat /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo list nu niet meer werkt.
<StefandeVries> Al die lijsten worden nu weer herzien.
<MichaelTel> -kloeri- [Global Notice] Hi again. The services upgrade and database pruning is all done now. There's a number of new features that you can familiarise yourself with using /msg nickserv help and /msg chanserv help. Thank you for your patience and thanks for being part of the freenode community.
<StefandeVries> Ja, die notices krijgen wij ook.. :P
<CasW> Oh ja?
<CasW> :P
<CasW> Hm, volgens mij heeft mijn cloak mijn auto-voice vernielt.
<StefandeVries> Mooi. Rust. :P
<leoquant> StefandeVries herstelt dat in een ommezien CasW
<leoquant> :P
<CasW> :P
<StefandeVries> Eigenlijk niet, want ik heb geen idee hoe dat gaat.
<StefandeVries> irssi doet daar nogal vervelend mee.
<StefandeVries> 16:48 [freenode] [msg(ChanServ)] FLAGS #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo *!*@unaffiliated/casw  +V
<StefandeVries> 16:48 [freenode] -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You are not authorized to  execute this command.
<StefandeVries> Ja, dan niet! :P
<CasW> Helaas.
<StefandeVries> En dat heb ik dus altijd.
<StefandeVries> Jammer.
<StefandeVries> O wacht.
<StefandeVries> 16:51 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 23    StefandeVries!@ip90-6-209-87.adsl2.static.versatel.nl +V [modified 1 year, 21 weeks, 0 days, 18:20:03 ago]
<StefandeVries> 16:51 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 24    StefanDeVries          +V [modified 1 year, 21 weeks, 0 days, 04:05:40 ago]
<StefandeVries> Men heeft mijn toegangsrechten niet aangepast aan mijn cloak.
<CasW> Zelfde probleem als ik, dus? :P
<StefandeVries> Daarom kan ik geen +V zetten, omdat ik 'm zelf feitelijk gezien niet heb.
<MichaelTel> -ChanServ- 49    StefandeVries!*@unaffiliated/stefandevries +o [modified 37 weeks, 1 day, 21:30:26 ago]
<StefandeVries> Ja, da's +o.
<StefandeVries> Niet relevant nu.
<StefandeVries> Ik kan CasW namelijk wel ops geven - iedereen hier - omdat ik +o heb.
<StefandeVries> Schiet op zo.
<MichaelTel> Oke, er zijn 3 mensen uit de lijst verdwenen en leoquant heeft andere flags (benamingen zijn anders)
<leoquant> 5 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- CasW!*@cas@unaffiliated/casw is not registered.
<leoquant> daarom dus
<CasW> Mijn nick is wel registered bij nickserv...
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Anders kan je geen cloak krijgen.
<StefandeVries> Nogal wiedes.
<CasW> Precies... :P
<StefandeVries> Maar die dubbele @ klopt al niet.
<leoquant> hmm
<CasW> :P
<StefandeVries> Nou, vecht het maar uit.
<StefandeVries> Ik ga pianeren. ;)
<MichaelTel> nog geen last van je vingers?
<leoquant>  /msg Chanserv FLAGS #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo CasW!*@unaffiliated/casw +V geeft chanserv iets...
<CasW> Iets?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<leoquant> zo
<CasW> Ha, kijkaan! :D Dank!
<leoquant> StefandeVries, he....
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> denken jullie nog aan de meeting ?
<timo^> jazeker
<leoquant> mooi
 * timo^ denkt
<StefandeVries> leoquant: hoe deed je dat nou?
<timo^> en denkt
<timo^> en denk
<timo^> t
 * CasW denkt: "meeting?"
<leoquant> Luckiboy, heeft het opgepakt
<Luckiboy> leoquant, ik heb die meeting ook op het forumtopic gezet
<leoquant> ik was het vergeten
<leoquant> Luckiboy, gezien en tof
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> leoquant: ?
<Luckiboy> A.s woensdag, StefandeVries
<leoquant> iets iets irssi actigs StefandeVries
<leoquant> xchat doet het wel
<StefandeVries> Soms hè.
<StefandeVries> Luckiboy: weet ik.
<Luckiboy> Oh, ja ik wist niet precies waar je dat vraagteken bij stelde :)
<leoquant>  irssi is soms best uh..
<leoquant> weerbarstig
<Luckiboy> xchat ftw :)
<StefandeVries> Dan vraag dat. ;)
<MichaelTel> +1
<StefandeVries> XChat.
<StefandeVries> Tsk.
<StefandeVries> Maar voor dit soort dingen ga ik het wel gebruiken.
<RawChid> Je kende het vast al, maar ter info: http://pthree.org/2007/07/11/irssi-chanserv-and-nickserv-helper-aliases/
<StefandeVries> Ik vind eht belachelijk dat ik daar iets extra's voor nodig heb, dat irssi de commando's kennelijk dusdanig verkracht dat ze niet meer werken.
<leoquant> toch bedankt RawChid
<StefandeVries> Ja, RawChid, bedank :)
<StefandeVries> Kijken of ik die op de server kan plaatsen.
<leoquant> RawChid, je gaat aan jezelf twijfelen soms...
<leoquant> door irssi
<MichaelTel> <KindOne> <+KindOne> - Registered users: 466964 ((before upgrade))
<MichaelTel> <KindOne> <+KindOne> - Registered users: 179630 ((after upgrade))
<RawChid> Flinke schoonmaak
<StefandeVries> leoquant: ik kom niet meer in #-leiding
<leoquant> mooi thx StefandeVries
<leoquant> MichaelTel, poeh!
<StefandeVries> Het scheelt nogal.
<leoquant> haast bizar
<leoquant> ik ga eten
<leoquant> tot later
<StefandeVries> Tot later!
<MichaelTel> eet smakelijk
<StefandeVries> O ja.
<StefandeVries> Ik zou MwanzoBot even gaan aanpassen, om IP-adressen uit logs te houden.
<StefandeVries> Waar is de Yubikey als je 'm nodg hebt.
<StefandeVries> Laat maar zitten. Andere keer. :p
<MichaelTel> deze? http://www.yubico.com/yubikey
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Onder m'n toetsenbord. \o/
<MichaelTel> proest
<MichaelTel> welke type heb jij? De Yubikey Standard?
<StefandeVries> Geen idee.
<StefandeVries> Denk het. :p
<StefandeVries> Ik kan het niet reproduceren.
<MichaelTel> Dat is altijd lastig :S
<smile> MichaelTel: idd! :)
<smile> brb :)
<RawChid> Luckiboy: ik zag dat je ArtikelenInAanbouw had aangepast http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/ArtikelenInAanbouw?action=diff&rev2=446&rev1=445
<RawChid> OpenVPN is er nog wel, die staat hier: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/openVPN/Home
<RawChid> Maar misschien kunnen we deze lijst tonen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Label/InAanbouw/Lijst (lijkt me makkelijker beheerbaar)
<smile> mooie schoonmaak dan, MichaelTel :)
<smile> hoeveel zei je? :)
<smile> MichaelTel: ? :)
<StefandeVries> RawChid: heb jij misschien een voorbeeld van een log met zo'n join/part?
<RawChid> Even kijken
<StefandeVries> Ik kan het namelijk niet reproduceren.
<RawChid> Bedoel je een log die MwanzoBot heeft gemaakt?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Gemeenschapsraad/Vergadering20120610/Log?action=recall&rev=2
<StefandeVries> Nope.
<StefandeVries> Dat kan ik reproduceren noch terugvinden in de code.
<RawChid> StefandeVries: ik zie het alleen in de log die op de wiki staat. Niet in http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot/log5185662193985.html
<StefandeVries> Ah.
<RawChid> Misschien een log van iemand persoonlijk?
<RawChid> !?
<StefandeVries> I think certain people owe me an apology.
<RawChid> ?ThomasDeGraaff!!
<StefandeVries> ;)
<RawChid> Ik dacht dat ie van de bot kwam
<RawChid> Excuses
<StefandeVries> En dat terwijl de link van het origineel erboven stond?
<StefandeVries> Ik vond het al vreemd van mezelf dat ik die joins/parts/andere non-info niet uit de logs gefilterd had.. :p
<RawChid> Nou, scheelt weer :)
<StefandeVries> Cees: ^
<StefandeVries> That's settled then.
<RawChid> Zal Thomas wel ff mailen
<StefandeVries> Ja. En dan allemaal diep door het stof.
<StefandeVries> Ik ben nog aan het huilen. :(
<RawChid> Arme Steef
<StefandeVries> Haha :P
<StefandeVries> Nee, maar zo is 't prima. :)
<StefandeVries> Ik moest er toch nog wat aan doen, dus dat zal ik maar meteen gaan programmeren.
<RawChid> Wilde je een borrel aanbieden :P
<MichaelTel> een glennogiets
<Luckiboy> <RawChid> Luckiboy: ik zag dat je ArtikelenInAanbouw had aangepast http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/ArtikelenInAanbouw?action=diff&rev2=446&rev1=445 -> Dat klopt, moet de voorpagina dan ook worden aangepast met die andere pagina? Want in http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Label/InAanbouw/Lijst staan alle gelabelde artikelen neem ik aan?
<Luckiboy> Done, inmiddels
<RawChid> Ja, dat is mooi. Ik ga kijken of ik wat meer artikelen kan 'publiceren'
<Luckiboy> Ok
<StefandeVries> !zoethout timo^
<StefandeVries> Ahem.
 * MichaelTel wacht op antwoord van Mwanzobot
<Luckiboy> !thee
<StefandeVries> Nee, fout
<StefandeVries> Verkeerde kanaal.
<StefandeVries> Werkt alleen in Offtopic en dat hoort ook zo.
<Luckiboy> Dôh
<MichaelTel> kniesoor ;)
<StefandeVries> Zat in het verkeerde kanaal te spammen :P
<Luckiboy> RawChid, je mailtje en voorstel gelezen, vind ik idd beter, bij het nieuwe voorstel zit alles op één overzichtelijke plaats
<RawChid> Oke
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-17
<Cees> 19:07 <+StefandeVries> Cees: ^ --> niet de bot dus, duidelijk. :)
<Luckiboy> leoquant, ik heb de agendapunten die op de wiki staan nu ook op het loco portaal gezet, ik heb uitgevonden dat je ook kan inloggen daar :P
<leoquant> hehe
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> goed werk
<leoquant> ik stuur een email naar/via de mailinglist v. mwanzo
<leoquant> nu
<Luckiboy> Ok
<leoquant> zo
<leoquant> oops je naam verkeerd gespeld in de mail...:/
<Luckiboy> binnen :)
<Luckiboy> leoquant, maakt niet uit, dat doen veel mensen
<Luckiboy> he leo024
<leoquant> o-O
<Luckiboy> Die was ook snel weg
<leoquant> ツ
<Luckiboy> leoquant, we hebben trouwens een klacht gekregen dat mwanzo niet zoveel aan leeftijdsverschil hecht
<Luckiboy> Wist je dat al?
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> vertel ik snap het niet ツ
<RawChid> We?
<RawChid> Of jij?
<RawChid> (die de klacht kreeg)
<Luckiboy> Het was gericht aan heel Ubuntu-NL
<RawChid> Waar dan?
<Luckiboy> Ik zoek de logs even op
<leoquant> mannen, vrouwen, ouderen en jongelui staat in de doelstelling
<Luckiboy> Op irc dus
<leoquant> graag vooral veel vrouwen
<leoquant> ok de logs....
 * Luckiboy zoekt
<RawChid> Was het op IRC gezegd?
<Luckiboy> ja
<RawChid> Oke
<Luckiboy> Nadat ik hem de dag daarvoor had geholpen in -mwanzo
<Luckiboy> Hebbes: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/15/%23ubuntu-nl.html
<Luckiboy> iets lager
 * Luckiboy gaat ontbijten
<leoquant> eet ze, non-issue imho trouwens
<RawChid> Haha, hij zegt iets en dan: "einde discussie". Maar hij gaf niemand de gelegenheid echt te reageren
<RawChid> Maar gezien dit allemaal vrijwilligerswerk is snap ik het probleem helemaal niet
<RawChid> Wat leoquant zegt. En ik ga ook eten. Laterz
<Luckiboy> Nog even: RawChid ik ook niet
<RawChid> Where is the foss about
<RawChid> fuzz*
<Luckiboy> En btw, welke wetten heeft ie het over? :P
<StefandeVries> Het lijkt me goed om deze persoon te negeren.
<StefandeVries> Wegens geen flauw benul. :P
<Cees> eerder andersom, als we op leeftijd zouden discrimineren...
 * Cees begrijpt de "klacht" niet
<StefandeVries> er is geen klacht.
<StefandeVries> Dit was een stomme troll.
<Cees> volgens mij is het een Hobby een geen vrijwilligerswerk als bedoelt in http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vrijwilligerswerk
<Cees> als je mij vraagt iets te doen (uiteraard vrijwillig) is dat niet gelijk "werk".
<Cees> RawChid, Luckiboy: goed bezig met opschonen van de wiki :)
<RawChid> Stomme trol vind ik ook weer overdreven. Het was iemand die net nieuw is met Ubuntu en best wel enthousiast.
<RawChid> Mooi Cees
<StefandeVries> RawChid: ik had het over foss.
<RawChid> Ik ook StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Als je daadwerkelijk een discussie wilt aangaan met mensen voorzie je in argumenten en wederhoor.
<StefandeVries> Geen van beide zag ik terug.
<OerHeks> Ik vind die foss ook een stomme troll, sorry dat ik het moet zeggen.
<OerHeks> dat je er in trapt ..
<Luckiboy> Dat je er in trapt?
<OerHeks> Ja, je ruikt een troll, of niet?
<Luckiboy> Ja, nu wel ja
<Luckiboy> Toen wat minder
<Luckiboy> Maar ik blijf ook altijd beleeft, dus ja
<StefandeVries> Beleefdheid is ook goed.
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries, dat was voor mij?
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, niet direct.
<StefandeVries> Maar als iemand op deze manier binnenkomt zie ik geen enkele reden om aardig te doen over diegene.
<Luckiboy> Aardig is een groot woord
<Luckiboy> Ik vind niet dat ik aardig deed tegenover foss, maar ik bleef beleefd
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, goed toch? :)
<Luckiboy> prima, ik was ook niet van plan om aardig te doen tegen hem :) ...een beetje mij omlaag trekken... tsss :P
<Luckiboy> g'dag taku
<StefandeVries> Hallo taku :)
<leoquant> hee taku welkom
<MichaelTel> Jullie welkom is overweldigend :)
<Luckiboy> Hmm
<leoquant> tja...:/
<StefandeVries> Maar deze keer geen troll!
<leoquant> was er een troll ooit hier?
<Luckiboy> Die foss
<leoquant> o.....
<Luckiboy> Die had ik de dag ervoor geholpen hier
<leoquant> ja, ik kreeg de link idd
<leoquant> feitelijk kan alle support vragen naar #ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> maar daar had hij dezelfde "vragen" kunnen stellen over support/werl/vrijwilligers/leeftijden
<leoquant> l=k
<Luckiboy> Ja, maar dat was geen support, dat was  mwanzo
<Luckiboy> die dag daarvoor
<leoquant> ok
<Luckiboy> had ik hem geholpen met zijn weg vinden naar het Artwork team
<leoquant> ok klasse, daar zitten we hier voor idd
<Luckiboy> Alleen dat werd dus niet zo gewaardeerd :/
<leoquant> maak je niet druk Luckiboy , it happens
<Luckiboy> Wou ik net zeggen :)
<Luckiboy> genoeg is genoeg, klaar ermee
<Luckiboy> :)
<leoquant> +1
<leoquant> ツ
<Luckiboy> Hmm, ik weet niet waarom, maar er valt nog steeds een heel stuk af van de pagina van het nieuwe wiki thema, maar dat is dus alleen bij mij zo? (RawChid, Cees)
<Luckiboy> Ok, weird, bij /LanguageSetup +- 2,5 cm, bij een zelf gemaakte pagina +- 0,5 cm
<Cees> RawChid, Luckiboy: Alleen de (include) topbar loopt rechts buiten het kader. Zijn er recent nog aanpassingen geweest?
<Luckiboy> Cees, op de /LanguageSetup pagina loopt de "Titels" knop ook buiten het kader, en de oranje balk loopt niet door
<Luckiboy> Bij mij teminste
<Luckiboy> *tenminste
<Luckiboy> Afbeelding: http://tinypic.com/r/viik3d/6
<Cees> het logo rechtsonderin (bit) loopt hier "buiten beeld"
<Luckiboy> Ook +de tabel onderaan de pagina LanguageSetup loopt enorm uit
<Luckiboy> De documentatie topbar btw is wel binnen het veld, dat was eerst verkeerd
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-06-10
<wolfje> Hoi
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-06-11
<wolfje> Hoi
<wolfje> Hoezo staat er dat ik geband ben opo ubuntu-nl?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-06-14
<_WolfeZ_> hoi jw_
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-06-15
<frank> kan ik hier toch een vraag stellen
<_WolfeZ_> exalt: /win 4
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-06-16
<_WolfeZ_> hi
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2014-06-10
<CasW> Hé, er zijn nog maar 2 niet-bots in dit kanaal :-P Is de Nederlandse Ubuntu-community een beetje opgedroogd, inactief?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2014-06-13
<wesley66101> iemand ervaring met puppy linux?
